# VPN connects --> Map Network drive problem.



## davidawbrown (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Im Dave and im new to this forum.
Im in need of some serious help.

BTW $20 no make it $30 in donations to the site if you can help get this working!!

Ok here goes...........

****** This is a working solution ***********

ISP connected to a netopia ASDL router. This has been dumbed down into a basic modem with DHCP.
It connects to a server with IPCop running on the server.
(address pool <-- 192.168.1.1 --> 192.168.1.5)
IPCop has openVPN, firewall and DHCP.
The server has a red zone card and a green zone card. 
Internet comes into the red zone red zone set to auto obtain IP.
Green zone then connects to network issuing DHCP instructions.
(address pool <-- 192.168.1.20 <--> 192.168.1.150)
The machine running IPCop has virtual machine running MS XP. 
The VMS XP(Virtual Microsoft XP) has a static ip address.
192.168.1.160
OpenVPN works.
Map Network drives work.

Users at home download sensive information.

Network typology -

Netopia (dum) <---> Server <---> Switch <----> many PC's & wireless AP.

PS. I did not set this up! 

*************** The problem *************************

We are connecting a device in the place of the Netopia.
Confidential device cannot disclose name.

Its a high level router, 

When I connect this device - allow port forwarding for openVPN

Open VPN works.

The problem is I am unable to ping any of the devices within the green zone.
I can ping the server though.
Map Network Drives does not work.

Please help.
If you need any more information just let me know.

Thanks guys.

Regards
David


----------

